# attachment einer Mail speichern



## Akula4You (8. Mrz 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich mir eine Mail lade, und diese einen Anhang hat, bekomme ich zwar den  Filenamen und auch über diesen Code, die Datei auslesen,:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]String text = "";
      BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(        
          new InputStreamReader(mimePart.getInputStream()) );        
     for ( String line; (line=in.readLine()) != null; )        
           text += line;[/HIGHLIGHT]

aber, leider kann ich die Datei nicht downloaden noch speichern. Kann mir da mal einer bitte helfen.

Danke


----------



## musiKk (8. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du die Datei lesen kannst, dann kannst du sie doch auch speichern? Oder missverstehe ich hier irgendwas?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Mrz 2009)

btw ein reader (und auch ein writer) ist für text, wenn du bilder attached hast kanns da probleme geben -> verwende Streams (z.b. FileOutputStream)


----------



## Akula4You (9. Mrz 2009)

Mein Problem ist eher, das ich zwar die Datei dirkt auf meinem PC speichern kann, aber nicht in einem File zwischenspeichern kann. Könnt ihr mir vill, da mal Tipps geben?


----------



## musiKk (9. Mrz 2009)

Es geht zu speichern, aber nicht zu speichern? Da liegt sicher ein Verständnisproblem vor.

Wie man den InputStream des Attachments holt, weißt du laut dem Code oben. Den liest du aus und benutzt den von raiL erwähnten FileOutputStream. Wenn das neu für dich ist, dann gibts da auch genug Literatur im Netz (z. B. Inselbuch oder bei Sun).


----------



## Akula4You (9. Mrz 2009)

Ich denke es war ein missverständnis, ich weiß jetzt was ihr meint.
Danke


----------

